# Disney Park Transportation Options at HGVC Tuscany



## CalGalTraveler (Feb 3, 2015)

We booked a trip this Spring to HGVC on International Drive for a week.  What is the best way to get to/from the Disney parks?  There is an HGVC shuttle but it is $9/person - that's $36/day for 4 travelers plus we need to specify the time of pick-up and drop-off up-front.  This is not a great option for us because of cost and unpredictability in our schedule.

Is there a better way?  We recall taking Disney buses in past trips. Do we need to stay at a Disney resort to use them?  or is a park ticket sufficient?  Can we buy a weekly pass?

We will already have a rental car so we could drive but there is a fee for parking and we love to travel between parks throughout the day using Disney boats and other transportation options so we would prefer not to drive if possible.

Can we catch the Disney bus system if we walk over to the outlet mall next door?  How about Downtown Disney?

Lastly, if we opt to use public transportation then we could avoid renting a car for a week and could take Uber to/from the airport.

I greatly appreciate this forum and hearing your best practices.


----------



## PigsDad (Feb 3, 2015)

Drive to the parks.  That is simply the most flexible and you don't waste your precious vacation time messing with shuttles, busses, etc.  Yes, there is a fee for parking, but I believe you only pay it once per day -- if you park hop there is no extra charge.  And compared to shuttle charges for 4 people, it is a bargain.

Kurt


----------



## Jason245 (Feb 3, 2015)

I would look into a taxi service....

It might cost ~$20 each way (check the metered rate charge from one of the local cab companies) and give you the flexibility you need. Alternativly, Uber may be an option (if they are in orlando). 

$40 * 7  = $280 (estimated cost)

Car rental is probably about the same for a week if not a little more, and you have to pay for gas and parking at the parks....

A more Sneaky option would be to take a taxi to one of the hotels on disney property and then hop on their free shuttle to the parks.....


----------



## Rsauer3473 (Feb 3, 2015)

Jason245 said:


> A more Sneaky option would be to take a taxi to one of the hotels on disney property and then hop on their free shuttle to the parks.....



This is certainly doable, though not popular with guests paying a premium at Disney resorts for transportation services. I have seen cabs turned around at the security gates during morning hours. And Magic Bands or Key to the World cards may be required for access to the Disney bus.

In order for off-property hotel shuttles to have access to the parks, Disney requires that there be a charge to guests for the service. If you want free transportation, stay at Disney. Once you pay for parking, your pass is good for all parks on that day. And you will be in control of your time, something that Disney buses seldom do especially mid-day.


----------



## jsparents (Feb 3, 2015)

Just spent 9 days there in June and stayed at SeaWorld.  

If money is not a major issue, I would park at the parks.  You only have to pay one fee per day so if you leave and go to another park there is no additional fee.  

If you are trying to save a few bucks here and there, park at Downtown Disney.  Parking is free and you can get on their buses and go to the park you want.  Only warning, this will take you an extra 30-45 min to get to the parks.  

We did both and found it was worth the $20 to park at the park because after a long day in the parks with two little ones, waiting for the bus and then walking to my car was a headache.  We did park at downtown Disney 4 days though.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Feb 3, 2015)

Are the parks setup for a taxi or ride-share like Uber to drop you off near the entrance to the actual park?  

Some of the parking lots are gigantic, i would hate to be dropped off or picked up outside the parking gate....

We usually have a rental car, and like the flexibility of driving and parking on site.  But have occasionally parked at Downtown Disney and used the bus.


----------



## lily28 (Feb 3, 2015)

Traffic was horrible in and out of downtown disney with the construction in November. Then you need to take the bus from downtown disney to a disney resort then another bus to park. It will add at least 1 hour each way in travel time. Not to mention, parking at downtown disney is often hard to find


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Feb 4, 2015)

lily28 said:


> Traffic was horrible in and out of downtown disney with the construction in November. Then you need to take the bus from downtown disney to a disney resort then another bus to park. It will add at least 1 hour each way in travel time. Not to mention, parking at downtown disney is often hard to find



Don't think the construction was going on when we were there last, but its been  a while, so i don't doubt that its a mess.

We have been a few times in low season, and parking was not too bad at downtown Disney, but now that mention it, do seem to remember it being hassle the time we went during a school break.  Parking at downtown Disney and taking the bus might only make sense if you were already planning to start or end your visit there.


----------



## mgeez (Feb 4, 2015)

Rent a car!


----------



## silentg (Feb 4, 2015)

You say you will have a rental car? Drive over to downtown Disney or Disney Springs as it is called now. Catch a bus easiest way to go now. We were visiting Disney yesterday, and the transportation system is all messed up. Major construction going on in the Magic Kingdom and the resorts. We had lunch reservations at Polynesian, parking was limited but available. 
We parked at Magic Kingdom (ticket & transportation center) we took a bus to Epcot after lunch. Magic Kingdom was crowded, but Epcot was not. You can ride the buses once you are on Disney property, they don't check your ticket or wristbands. Best advice is get fast passes for rides before you leave home. Long waits for rides. We got to ride the new Mine Train with fast pass. If we did not have one, the wait was 90 minutes for the 2 minute ride! 
TerryC


----------

